# Was soll ich denn bloß machen???



## KidInAKagE (7. Oktober 2001)

Leute, haltet euch fest:


Ich hab keine Flat mehr!!!!! 



Wat soll ich den jetzt machen? Bin doch eine arme Sau!


Gebt mir tips jungs!

Rock on,
KidInAKagE


----------



## Dunsti (8. Oktober 2001)

*warum* hast Du denn keine Flat mehr?

hol Dir eben ne Neue. 

t-online (49.-DM)

AOL (39,90 DM)

Arcor (49,- DM)

SurfEU (20.- DM)

Synnet (26,- DM)

ACHTUNG: die letzten beiden sind auf 0,5 GB Transfervolumen begrenzt

hinzu kommen dann noch 19,90 DM für den DSL-Anschluss.

Es gibt auch noch Flatrates für Analog/ISDN, allerdings liegen die Preise hierfür zwischen 189.-DM und 349.-DM im Monat. 
Da würde ich Dir lieber einen Call-By-Call-Anbieter empfehlen. (ab 2,48 Pf / Minute bei Tiscali rund um die Uhr)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## KidInAKagE (8. Oktober 2001)

na du bist mir lustig, in diesem beschissenen kaff in dem ich zwangsweise leben muss gibt es dsl erst ab juni 2002... sonst würd ich das hier nicht posten sondern einfach nur glücklich sein!!!!


jetzt bin ich erstma bei freenet da kostet mich der spass pro min. nur 1,9 pf... immer noch zu viel wenn man bedenkt das bis vor 3 tagen der computer bei mir min. 6 std. online wa!


----------



## RedZack (9. Oktober 2001)

http://www.qdsl.de


----------



## Robert Fischer (9. Oktober 2001)

compuserve bietet jetzt schon ab 1,6 pf die minute, ich habe allerdings auch freenet, da die einfach am schnellsten sind.


----------



## Flame (11. Oktober 2001)

**mittleid**

ich muß ja nun auch weider für jede onlineminute zahlen.

aol will ja nur noch dsl vergeben.

leider sitz ich hier auf glasfaser.
und vdsl ist der teledoof zu teuer. 

erstmal breite masse abspeisen und dann nach neuen forschen.
leider haben sie hier in l.e. das geld ins falsche ende geballert.

glasfaser sollte zwar zukznftsträchtig sein, salo mußte es erstmal überall ausgelegt werden. 
nun ist kupfer aber doch besser.

lassen wir halt die glasfasler warten. können ja net so viele sein.

haaaalllllo: halb l.e. wartet.


----------



## Robert Fischer (11. Oktober 2001)

yepp, seh ich genauso. die paar millionen leute mit glasfaser - - - DANN WERDEN WIR ABER BEIM NÄCHSTEN SCHRITT BESSER SEIN!


----------



## +++RaP[E]+ (11. Oktober 2001)

mir fällt dazu nur eins...
1 gute und 1 schlechte nachricht

gute :
ich hab neuste technologie, bei mir!! --> Glasfaser sucks!

schlechte:
dsl rückt damit in weiterferne   

und das beste dabie ist, eine bekannte von mir, die wohnt höchstens nen kilometer entfernt von mir und hat noch dsl!! *bbbuuhh 

wie kann man nur soviel pech haben??? *taschtuch herbei wünsch 

+++RaPE+


----------



## Dunsti (11. Oktober 2001)

ja, ich weiß ja, AOL sucks, aber: bei AOL gibt es immer noch eine ISDN-Flat für 40.- DM !!!!!!!!!!!!

einziger Haken dabei ist, daß pro Woche nur 100 Neuanmeldungen angenommen werden, und diese werden per Los gezogen.

Für alle, die zur Zeit Call-By-Call surfen ist es aber sicher ne Alternative, sich da mal auf die Warteliste setzen zu lassen.

Ich wünsche demjenigen (derjenigen) auf alle Fälle viel Glück, daß Du bald dabei bist bei der Flat. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## +++RaP[E]+ (11. Oktober 2001)

...jo mir gusels aber vor der 12 monaten vertragsbindug...


----------



## Moartel (11. Oktober 2001)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat AOL und der fliegt regelmäßig aus dem Netz raus. Außerdem ist der Speed auch ned grad das wahre. Ich weiß nicht ob AOL flat einem guten Minutentarif vorzuziehen ist. Ich persönlich hab das nette Kack-DSL vom rosa Riesen und ärgere mich dass es bei mir kein QDsl gibt.
An deiner Stelle würd ich mich mal bei Arcor umschaun. Der Kumpel mit AOL wohnt total am Ar*** und kriegt in kürze DSL von Arcor weil die über Satellit machen und damit nicht an ein Telefonnetz und die Telekommunisten gebunden sind.


----------



## +++RaP[E]+ (12. Oktober 2001)

jetzt ist ja die "letzte meile" nicht mehr T monopol, weiss / schätzt hier jemand das es deshalb wieder ein paar isdnflats ohne anschluss wechsel gibt?

+++RaPE+


----------



## Moartel (12. Oktober 2001)

Vergiss es.
Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## +++RaP[E]+ (13. Oktober 2001)

*schniff *schniff *heul

du weißt wie man ein mut macht 
dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes als zu arcor zu wechslen und dort isdnflat zu holen...

+++RaPE+


----------



## Nakuma (13. Oktober 2001)

Alle User sind im ***** sowohl die DSL User und die Modem/Isdn User.  DSL fällt so oft aus das am Ende gar keine Flat brauchst.


----------



## Moartel (13. Oktober 2001)

Bei mir fällt DSL eher selten aus. Aber vor 2-3 Wochen hatte ich (und nicht nur ich!) massive Einwahlprobleme. Davon dass ich nur zu wenigen Zeiten auf die 96kb/s komme will ich gar nicht reden. Der Ping 100 ist eine Frechheit, aber ich komme damit halbwegs zurecht.
Es wird sicher bald bundesweit verfügbare Breitband-Flatrates geben. Die Anbieter arbeiten ja alle darauf hin so schnell wie möglich möglichst viele User auf DSL oder ähnliche schnelle Verbindungen umzustellen. ISDN-Flatrates sind diesem Ziel natürlich nicht unbedingt dienlich -> weg damit.
Wenn ihr schlau seid holt ihr euch sobald wie möglich DSL und seid damit vorerst aus dem Schneider.


----------

